# Desktop edits don't always sync to ipad



## joihnnybyflash (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm using LR CC 2017 desktop and ipad 2017 (ios11.02, thought this happened in ios 10 too!) When I edit a dng in LR desktop, drag it to a collection in LR mobile panel and let it sync, the image on ipad doesn't have the edits done on desktop. I tried deleting image and re syncing, but no difference. The image I edited was a virtual copy by the way. Any idea why this is happening? I searched the forum and googled it but no luck... Thank you


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2017)

If you go to Lightroom Web at Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, does it show the edits there? We need to figure out whether the problem is between desktop and the cloud, or the cloud and the iPad.


----------



## joihnnybyflash (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you Victoria. Just checked and the image seems to have synced now, but your question is a great help and I will look st that if/when it happens again.


----------

